

Brainstorm HN: What would you do with 15 years of weather data? - dholowiski

I'm going to be getting around 15 years of weather data for Canada. I can get either hourly or daily temperature and precipitation for every weather station in Canada.<p>My mind is swimming with cool maps and graphs to create, but I'd like to know - what would you do with this data?
======
iSavants
Compare it to the historical forecasts of local/national tv 'weather
guessers'; rank them by accuracy and publish the results.

